# moving to hurghada



## anto100 (Aug 29, 2008)

hi folks new to this forum and looking for some information have spent a lot of time in egypt over the last few years and own property there i am thinking of buying a boat to rent to tourists and want to know if any other xpats are doing it in egypt


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

anto100 said:


> hi folks new to this forum and looking for some information have spent a lot of time in egypt over the last few years and own property there i am thinking of buying a boat to rent to tourists and want to know if any other xpats are doing it in egypt



Hiya
Cant help you, but welcome to the forum

Do you know if you have to have special licences for this though? In Spain you need to have all kinds of certificates and insurance to go into boat or even waverider rentals


----------



## anto100 (Aug 29, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Hiya
> Cant help you, but welcome to the forum
> 
> Do you know if you have to have special licences for this though? In Spain you need to have all kinds of certificates and insurance to go into boat or even waverider rentals


i dont know yet but will be in hurghada in two weeks to find out but i have boat papers to operate boats for divers


----------

